# 1986 300zx slick top. W.Wa.....



## TiredTrucker (Sep 11, 2015)

Here she goes.....
Is she priced about right?
WTT 1986 300zx Slick Top

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/cto/5231292816.html

1986 NA 300zx 5speed manual trans. 2+0 (two seater) clean title in my name. Strong motor trans & clutch. Power windows, power door locks, factory alloys, decent stereo w/ upgraded speakers.Decent tires, exterior 6of10 black primer over faded factor [...]


----------

